# Obito Vs Madara + Hashirama



## Bossuchiha (Jul 10, 2013)

Who would win if Madara joined 1st Hokage's side to defeat 10 TJ Obito.

I Know 10 TJ Obito needs more feats but some rough observations please by the way things are going from the latest manga chapter (638).


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2013)

If you are going to fight Obito, you need SPEED.

These two, don't.


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jul 10, 2013)

Depending if Edo Madara will use his full power or not. 

Full Power= All Rinnegan Paths, Meteors, PS etc. 

If so then yeah, they have a chance of winning. 

If this is IC Edo Madara then they lose.


----------



## Octavian (Jul 10, 2013)

If juubito can tear the hokage barrier which was strong enough to withstand a juubidama, then i'd say there's a good chance he can simply shrug off the might of Perfect Susano'o and Shinsuusenju. And if Obito can still use Kamui in addition to his newly enhanced speed, he should be able to take this. I think Kishi made it apparent last chapter that he's the strongest character in the manga by some distance.


----------



## crisler (Jul 10, 2013)

the thing with edo madara is...even with his state, much powerful from what he was back in VoTE, his strongest attack still seems to be PS..

if hashirama was ripped off, along with his brother so easily...and admitted he was weaker, 

than I don't see how madara will help much here. 


if madara can fully use all his powers that he posses, then the story might change but for now..


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jul 10, 2013)

Bossuchiha said:


> Who would win if Madara joined 1st Hokage's side to defeat 10 TJ Obito.
> 
> I Know 10 TJ Obito needs more feats but some rough observations please by the way things are going from the latest manga chapter (638).




No one other then Minato can take on Juubito...
He has the speed and reflexes to dodge and land attacks getting past Kamui+RG abilities now that Obito has the power to use them properly and about 10 greater then the level nagato did.
Along with the ability to redirect any hugely powerful attacks back at Obito using his time space barrier jutsu coupled with he FTG to reverse summon them back onto him because he is already tagged....

SO Minato has the speed to dodge and land attack while using Obito's own powerful level against him that no one else could possibly match...


----------



## Kai (Jul 10, 2013)

No one other than Naruto himself can stop Tobi.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 10, 2013)

Obito was already top tier speed in the verse before the inflation of the 10 tails' chakra. Now, with it's full reserves, we can expect that he's the fastest ninja in the verse.

I'm pretty sure Naruto didn't even perceive his speed until after he slashed through the Senju Brothers.

Should he use his Rinnegan to the fullest, that is, full absorption, shinra tensei/chibaku tensei, soul ripping,  I don't believe anyone in the current manga could defeat him. 

With these two, their only route is soul ripping, but we saw Nagato struggle to rip out Naruto's soul in KCM. The fact they're too slow to land a hand on him also makes this utterly pointless.

He can warp in and out of the dimension, he's inflated with chakras that are seemingly immortal and absurdly durable, and he was already difficult to kill when Kakashi put two holes in his vitals pre-Jinchuriki. 

He's too fast, he has kamui, he has rinnegan, he now has more massive chakra reserves for nuking, he's now nearly immortal and he has full knowledge on their techniques. No, these two aren't going to defeat him.


----------



## tanman (Jul 10, 2013)

Obito has already showcased that scale doesn't matter to him. These two rely almost entirely on scale.


----------



## richard lewis (Jul 10, 2013)

I think madara could solo, I seriously doubt he would have allowed obito to absorb the 10 tails unless he had some sort of counter/jutsu in place to defeat him in the event obito turned on him.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 10, 2013)

Dragon Sage Ash said:
			
		

> He has the speed and reflexes to dodge and land attacks


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

Minato touching Jin Obito? :rofl


----------



## Ersa (Jul 10, 2013)

Obito blitzes both of them and destroys them with zero difficulty.

He's pseudo-RS at this point.


----------



## Darkberry (Jul 10, 2013)

^ yeah 
Obijin is the strongest character in Naruto ( So6p no included and Prime Jewbi )
they'll need a great TnJ level speech to defeat him.


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2013)

Dragon Sage Ash said:


> No one other then Minato can take on Juubito...
> He has the speed and reflexes to dodge and land attacks getting past Kamui+RG abilities now that Obito has the power to use them properly and about 10 greater then the level nagato did.
> Along with the ability to redirect any hugely powerful attacks back at Obito using his time space barrier jutsu coupled with he FTG to reverse summon them back onto him because he is already tagged....
> 
> SO Minato has the speed to dodge and land attack while using Obito's own powerful level against him that no one else could possibly match...



I'm pretty sure Obito could sneeze and Minato would die. The Ten Tails Jinchuuriki is up there.


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 13, 2013)

doesnt need juubi. make this prime masked tobi with edo jins. thatd be more fair


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 13, 2013)

This is an utter fooderization 

What the hell is PS and _Shinsuusenju_ going to do, when Jubito physically obliterated the barrier that contain a fully charged Juubidama..... with chakra arms. He'd grab PS & _Shinsuusenju_ and play with them like a 6 year old does G.I. toys. 

Kishi is going to ram it down our throats that Juubito is the next RS, and it's going to require the verse to take him down


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 13, 2013)

Depends on what Madara's triumph card is. If it's something he has planned all along and actually can work...

If it's a direct battle without cheap tricks, Juubito stomps.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Soul Rip could win it for Madara, assuming he ever gets close enough to touch him.
Also, is this living Madara and Hashirama, or Edo Hashi and Madara?

If it's Edo, they have a chance. If they're living... yeah, they're fucked... and Obito's gonna go in dry.


----------



## Doge (Jul 13, 2013)

Need more feats from Obito and more info on Madara's trump card.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 13, 2013)

IMO at the moment, we can only use A>B>C logic since juubito hasn't shown much.

By A>B>C logic, the duo shouldn't even be able to defeat V1 juubi.  They haven't shown anything close to *this kind of power* which the juubi shrugged off in its first form, let alone *this kind of power* which couldn't destroy the juubi's insides.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 16, 2013)

Juubito stomps.

Minato and Naruto may be the only ones to go face to face with the monster atm.

Coz of speed.


----------

